# William Secker: The Consistent Christian



## jambo (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know how many subscribe to the daily devotional e-mail from Grace Gems but today they announced a free download of William Secker's The Consistent Christian. 

The Consistent Christian by William Secker in Christianity

Well worth a read, specially when its free!


----------



## FCC (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I am always looking for more instruction on living a godly life!


----------



## Berean (Aug 10, 2011)

I grabbed it this morning when I got the email. Haven't had a chance to read it yet, but at first glance it looked worthwhile.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 10, 2011)

A great link. Thanks much! That's an excellent, highly quotable book.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 10, 2011)

The older title of this book was Th_e Nonsuch Professor_, and is one of my favorite books! I used to read it at least once every year.Thanks for the link.


----------



## LeeD (Aug 11, 2011)

I downloaded it as well...thank you!


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 11, 2011)

I downloaded it...wish one could download paper though haha.


----------

